# i now have



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

a unit. 

wahey check me out, sharing it with a friend who has an ice cream van, its big enough for us both which is good.

cant wait to get my makita onto my wee corsa i bought before xmas

so onto buying and selling cars this year and also hopefully a wad of detailing work would be good also.

andy


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All the best Andy sounds like big plans are a foot.
Gordon.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

nice one...all the best


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

well we will see how it goes, i am still in the market for my own but we will see how it goes with this to start.

after im in ill think about sorting a meet


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Good show look forward to seeing around.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> a unit.


How posh are you......?? :thumb: I'm envious mate, I'd love to have access to a place where I could work on my car under cover [other than blagging access at work...]

Got any pics? Also, what plans do you have for storage [all the stuff you're _GOING_ to buy..]


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> How posh are you......?? :thumb: I'm envious mate, I'd love to have access to a place where I could work on my car under cover [other than blagging access at work...]
> 
> Got any pics? Also, what plans do you have for storage [all the stuff you're _GOING_ to buy..]


dont mention buying things lol

dont even want to think about that, currently looking for a bodyshop ramp as i type this


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Lucky bugger, I have been looking for somewhere for ages, just for car storage and some of my own detail work, but cannot find anywhere local (South Glasgow) or reasonable cost...Still I will keep looking...Maybe it's time for me and the missus to move to a farm or something LOL


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

good start to the new year Andy, all the best fella.
:thumb:


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

id love a unit  but good look with the ideas mate :thumb:


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

well done mate good luck


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dubbedup said:


> Lucky bugger, I have been looking for somewhere for ages, just for car storage and some of my own detail work, but cannot find anywhere local (South Glasgow) or reasonable cost...Still I will keep looking...Maybe it's time for me and the missus to move to a farm or something LOL


funnily enough the unit is on a farm haha


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

you fancy a new best pal to keep u company in the unit andy


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one, cant beat a unit when it comes to keeping detailing in a nice controlled environment :thumb:

Certainly does sound like great plans are afoot for sure


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

well there are other plans to be discussed with you dave when you are down.

all depends on what sort of condition its in and how it turns out after painting etc


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

astra-bertone said:


> you fancy a new best pal to keep u company in the unit andy


let me know if you want some time in it mate, we'll sort something out


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

really? if your being serious mate that would be great, where is it?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Good stuff Andy...All the best mate, wish you all the best.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

astra-bertone said:


> really? if your being serious mate that would be great, where is it?


i am sharing it with a friend of mine.

let me get in and scope it out then ill get back to you.

at a farm behind the fire station, jack mortons (the digger hire guy you may have seen his L200 or F430 around) fathers farm.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice muddy road to drive in and out of.

I was wondering who had the Ferrari.

There's loads of empty units down in Yoker but I guess they are a bit expensive.

Have you looked to see if there is any units at the old bus garage in OK?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Nice muddy road to drive in and out of.
> 
> I was wondering who had the Ferrari.
> 
> ...


they are huge, already in the process of getting one next to robert who runs prestige.

i like the way you think its a muddy road, granted its not oober clean but it is tarmac'd and to a good standard aswell. lets face it the roads everywhere are filthy right now.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Nice muddy road to drive in and out of.
> 
> I was wondering who had the Ferrari.
> 
> ...


where bouts in clydebank you from?

i mind you saying something about uncles astra in the ferrari thread but you lost me a little with it.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

i was down asking about a lockup beside the west highway but they are about 40 quid a week, i just want somewhere where i can give the car a good clean once a week


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Apologies for not getting back to you about the unit Andy, i was busy looking at my income and the better half wanted her input. I'm glad you've got a unit tho- well done and good luck. Wheres the pics tho? I expect a harry like restoration soon lol

Astra Bertone where abouts were the lock ups for 40 quid a week? can you pm me any details mate. cheers


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Pat Donnelly ring any bells?

I have been to some good parties up at the farm!! (you wouldn't have been born!!!)

I always mean to ask Gerry in Hardgate (car wash/Audi specialist) if he'd let me detail his Range Rover. He's got some decent space up there.


----------



## DeanoGSI (Jun 10, 2008)

is this the same units where kenny has one?

looks like uve got some cash to spend now, how about that £100 you still owe me?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dougster said:


> Pat Donnelly ring any bells?
> 
> I have been to some good parties up at the farm!! (you wouldn't have been born!!!)
> 
> I always mean to ask Gerry in Hardgate (car wash/Audi specialist) if he'd let me detail his Range Rover. He's got some decent space up there.


Doubt it he's got a Bentley now i was there yesterday, Dave KG is apparently detailing his bentley, although he offered me the job when i was there instead of travelling away up to dundee i declined for now go to much on.

The Garage he has is awesome he done my remap and also will be doing my servicing :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Doubt it he's got a Bentley now i was there yesterday, Dave KG is apparently detailing his bentley, although he offered me the job when i was there instead of travelling away up to dundee i declined for now go to much on.
> 
> The Garage he has is awesome he done my remap and also will be doing my servicing :thumb:


he is not travelling anywhere?dave is going to him.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Pat Donnelly ring any bells?
> 
> I have been to some good parties up at the farm!! (you wouldn't have been born!!!)
> 
> I always mean to ask Gerry in Hardgate (car wash/Audi specialist) if he'd let me detail his Range Rover. He's got some decent space up there.


im still lost


----------

